# Rabbit a la Johnnycake



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Since I have just a hare (see what I did there?) over a metric crap ton of bunny in the freezer courtesy of last sunday's bash, I decided to post up one of my personal favorites.

This marinade originally started as a salmon marinade but I have since discovered it has the magical ability to make even a boot taste great.

Combine in a blender:

1/2 med yellow onion
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar or honey
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup dijon mustard (use the good stuff, you'll thank me)
2 cloves garlic
a healthy dash of Tobasco or Cholula (I love Frank's, but for this it is too vinegary IMO)

Cover the cleaned bunnies with the marinade and let sit at room temp for 1-6 hours or in the fridge overnight.

Grill to perfection and commence extreme drooling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh boy!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you ever tried your marinade on duck? I may have to give it a whirl this weekend on some. Sounds yummy


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never used it on duck. My impression is you'd be well served to add some orange juice. Duck needs a bit more acidity and sugar than this recipe calls for. But you could do some tweaking and come up with something great.


----------

